
Bill Clementson's Blog: Modal (Continuation-based) Web Server Framework example - iamwil
http://bc.tech.coop/blog/040404.html
======
erdos2
It's typical of commercial enterprises (and some academics) to write about
technology without citing references and prior work--perhaps plagiarism is
more profitable than citation.

(Richard Fateman's old review of Mathematica documents this tendency in the
case of Mathematica. I could give examples in academia.)

For those interested in the literature on continuation-based web servers,
here's a paper by Shiram Krishnamurthy and others.
<http://www.cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Papers/Published/khmgpf-impl-use-
plt-web-server-journal/>

Gilad Bracha, who wrote a blog at Sun entitled Computational Theology,
attributed the first continuation-based web server to Paul Graham:
<http://blogs.sun.com/gbracha/date/200605>

------
tx
Nice... but how would that work if you need to scale out?

